# Youth Season



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone going out with a Youth this weekend???
Ill be out there with my younger brother trying to get him a buck bigger than the 5pt. he killed last year .
Good Luck to all whos going out and be safe.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

This will be my 3rd year taking my boy out. Last year I started taking a couple of his friends, also. My bro-in-law and nephew come over and help out so each boy has an adult and experienced hunter with them. Their dads don't hunt, but they wanted to, so we got them through the hunter safety course and we had an absolute blast !!! All three had chances for a deer ........ we ended up 2/3 with a big doe for the one boy's first deer and my son got massive bodied 8 point (his 2nd deer). We make an event out of it ; sighting in together , scouting, they spend the night, and we start with a huge breakfast @ 5:30 AM. We have a camp fire at night and cook over it, too.
I encourage everyone out there to introduce a new hunter to the sport during youth season. It may be the best opportunity to do it. We even have a couple more boys that want to join our "deer camp" next year. I'll need to find more land to hunt !!
Good hunting,
Tim


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Yep, Son and I going out, we've been going out every year, were heading out early and gonna set up the blind, we'll be back home around 2:30 - 3:00 hopefully with a deer.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Sadly, the 04-05 season was my last year to youth hunt  so this year i am helping out my cousins and me an my dad are taking them out both sat. and sun. only one has been and has killed a few deer but the other, this will be his first time out... so wish us luck... this is one of the bucks they will be after... there is a big 12 point out there but havent been able to catch him on film


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be out some with my boy as well. Hopefully we can get him a shot opportunity. He already has a doe for the season but now we are looking to add a buck.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah im goin out with my younger brother to see if he can better his luck with a gun. He had a few discourageing shots in bow season on some nice deer but they were all clean misses. hopefully he can get his first deer this weekend.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I will have the two nephews out this weekend. I hope they can knock one down just one would be plenty. We will be out near Bloomville near Tiffin on Sat and Sun. I hate to think I might miss the football game but I promised the nephews way back about this hunt.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

i will be out with my 15 year old 
brother in law


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Good luck to all. This is a great opportunity to get the youngsters interested in hunting. There is alot that they can learn too! Once again...good luck and be safe.


----------



## kasting king (Aug 17, 2006)

I will be out this weekend. I good buddy of mine is a game warden in southern ohio and he sets up a youth hunt for kids that want to hunt but are not able to go. They set up a hunter ed course for these kids the week before and then we go and scout and get permission to hunt. There are farmers who allow kids and their "guide" to hunt on their farm. It's great these kids don't get the opportunity to get out and hunt so I really enjoy helping out. The first 3 years we didn't do any good, it's hard to get a youngster to hold still, but last year the kid I had made a hell of a shot on a doe. I don't know if I can say hell, but it was as good of a shot as I have ever seen. He shot 90 yards off hand with a 20 ga through both lungs!! Hopefully this weekend is as good as last year's.

Good luck to all, Andrew


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll be out with my uncle and 2 of his sons. I think I'm more excited to take these kids than they are to go! I love seeing them enjoy the outdoors and sharing with them something I hold "deerly." Last year we saw more big bucks than we ever have hunting, can't wait to see what's in store for this season. Good luck to all your young hunters and teach safety first!


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

im going out with my dad in the morn and then were coming back WATCHING THE OSU MICHIGAN GAME and then sunday im going after a big one with my bro in law and then i will have a job thing and then i will b back out with my bro in law about 2
Dan


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

im going out with my dad in the morn and then were coming back WATCHING THE OSU MICHIGAN GAME and then sunday im going after a big one with my bro in law and then i will have a job thing and then i will b back out with my bro in law about 2... MY LAST YEAR TO DO THIS 
Dan


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

me and my friend did we both shot a doe ya he shot it with a 12 i shot mine with 20 it was fun


----------

